# Please HELP!! throwing up everything he eats.



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally found out, my boy dog's problem.

He has been throwing up.
2 days ago, I gave him Chicken breast before going to bed.
Next morning he threw all of it up.
So, I tried giving him rice and chicken mixed up, He threw all that up next day afternoon.

I took him to the vet today, Spent 250 dollars and they found nothing. Except they did blood work and told me they'll get back with me Monday.
When I came home from the vet, He threw up all of chicken and rice that he ate the day before. I have been giving him pills they gave me. I don't know if that's helping him at all.

I fed him Chicken and rice again since his tummy must be empty and he would only eat couple of bites and stopped eating.

I don't give my babies flea prevention unless I see a flea on them. I just don't see it being good for them so I don't unless I have to. When they have a flea, I do see it pretty quickly and today, I saw a flea on my boy dog today

long time ago, my friend watched my babies for me while I was out of town for a week, and she let them outside a lot and he caught a tick. He started having major diahrea so I took him to the vet and they told me it was probably due to the tick and after he was fine.

I am wondering if it's due to the flea, but I am scared to give him flea prevention now since he is sick. what should I do? Should I just wait til monday or should I just go ahead and treat him anyway? I am worried SICK!! I would die if my boy dog dies.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You don't say what kind of flea treatment you would use, but I doubt that one flea would make your dog sick.

Has he vomited up the pills that the vet prescribed? I would be concerned that he's not getting the benefit of the medication. What is the medicine he's supposed to be taking?

I'd also be worried that he might get dehydrated. Is he drinking?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would be more concerned with giving him water rather than food right now if he isn't keeping food down. He's probably dehydrated.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

have you tried warm baby food ? spoon feed if need be,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When my dogs vomit I simply withhold food for 24 hrs. They can live a long time w/out food---BUT THEY DO NEED WATER. I have a nozzle bottle that I force them to drink with or squirt in their mouth w/an empty syringe (no needle). 
Maybe he is just allergic to chicken? Some dogs don't do well w/that. 
How old is he and is this a new problem w/same old diet?
Has he gotten into something---like a plant, leaves or ?? that would make him ill. Kitzi loves chewing on plant leaves and some are not good for them.
Does he go on the street where he might have picked up a virus?
Think through any possible changes for him in the last few days?
I hope you find a solution! Keep us posted.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> When my dogs vomit I simply withhold food for 24 hrs. They can live a long time w/out food---BUT THEY DO NEED WATER. I have a nozzle bottle that I force them to drink with or squirt in their mouth w/an empty syringe (no needle).
> Maybe he is just allergic to chicken? Some dogs don't do well w/that.
> How old is he and is this a new problem w/same old diet?
> Has he gotten into something---like a plant, leaves or ?? that would make him ill. Kitzi loves chewing on plant leaves and some are not good for them.
> ...


 
yes, I normally NPO (nothing by mouth) if they are vomiting, EVEN water because they will lose more vomiting than what they take in. IS he still vomiting this am? Ok, puppies ingest things all of the time. Older dogs can too, even if they have never done it before (had two cases of this at the clinic the last two weeks) 

Is there anyting missing in your house? Pieces off of anything, chunks off of toys, rawhides. If he is still vomiting, he probably needs IV/SQ fluids by now. You may want to take him into an emergency vet, if you have one in your area.

I sure hope he is better today. It is awful to be worried about a sick one.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I really hope you're little boy is better now. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't give flea meds while he's sick. That's just me, though. I'd withhold food and I would syringe fluids to make certain he doesn't get dehydrated. Call the vet if vomiting continues.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I wouldn't give flea meds while he's sick. That's just me, though. I'd withhold food and I would syringe fluids to make certain he doesn't get dehydrated. Call the vet if vomiting continues.


 

But NOT if he's still vomiting..it will just continue to make him vomit and he will get more dehdyrated. If they have been vomiting for a few days, at that point, they need IV/SQ fluids. Nothing by mouth.

The other thing that may be happening is, he may have pancreatitis. It sure is a disadvantage for your vet not to have inhouse bloodmachines and you had to wait til MONDAY! If it IS pancreatitis, for example, he should get NOTHING by mouth, at all...but desperately would need fluid therapy.

totally agree re: Flea meds, hold off till better....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have no idea what to tell you but I did want to add that one of my dogs (she has IBD) can't tolerate chicken and would throw up every time she ate it. I did the chicken and rice for her but after awhile I realize that every time she ate chicken she would get much worse. Since then I've learned that its not really that uncommon and a lot of dogs can't tolerate chicken. 
I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

bluebuzz81 said:


> Finally found out, my boy dog's problem.
> 
> He has been throwing up.
> 2 days ago, I gave him Chicken breast before going to bed.
> ...


Dogs are supposed to digest food really quickly and your little boy should not have any food in his stomach from the day before. In fact, by late afternoon he should not have any undigested food in his tummy from his breakfast. My little Jett had something very similar to this and I even measured the undigested food he threw up in the late afternoon from his breakfast and it was the full amount of his breakfast. I would add Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes to his food. I use the brand Animal Essentials. They are a plant based Probiotic with Digestive Enzymes. Be sure your vet knows he's throwing up food from the day before.

You do have to be careful not to let them get dehydrated. I had to take Jett in for Emg. Sub q Fluids but then learned to syringe 1/4 to 1/2 tsp unflavored Pedialyte into his mouth when he was really sick every 2-3 hours. Not enough liquid to make him vomit more, but enough to keep him from getting dehydrated.

Edited to add: Was looking at some of your past posts and see that your little boy is also afraid to come out of his crate. And a year ago he was having mucousy stools but no worms were found. I'm wondering if perhaps he's just a nervous little guy and he can get stress related colitis from time to time when things make him nervous? Also...you always refer to him as your boy dog. It sure would be nice to know your beautiful babies names so we can refer to them by their name. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Agree with much of the advice you've been given. When my girls are sick, no food for 24 - 48 hours. (My vet prefers longer to give the insides time to rest). Very tiny amounts of water only if they are keeping it down - syringe into the mouth if you have to. If he is dehydrated, sub-q fluids at the ER will help him along immensely.

Also, chicken triggers colitis in Tessa so when you do go back to food you may want to try tiny amounts of boiled hamburger and rice to see if that helps get him back on track. Good luck.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with the others. 

Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes are easy to administer and do great things for many dogs (and people's) digestives systems.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Can he be allergic to chicken? Just a thought.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How is the little guy doing? Did the vet have any further information or advice for you?


----------

